# Canucks Vs The Flamers



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Woe to you ole earth and sea, for the Canucks bring you wrath, 
Because they know the Flamers time is short.
Let him who hath understanding reckon the number of the Burrows,Sedins and Louongo,For it is a winning number,
Its number is Daniel,Henrick,Alex,Roberto,Manny,Sami,Boom Boom and many more........

For all you Flamer fans out there pls post whatever you like now...
Cause it's all you get......


Go you big hairy CANUCKS Go....................................................


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

what time is the game?


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Seven ......


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks... just remembered got to go to a friend's place for xmas dinner...maybe they will have the game on TV. Merry Christmas!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

PVR the game 

I am.:bigsmile:


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Go flames go!!!!!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> PVR the game
> 
> I am.:bigsmile:


Haha.. no need. They have the game on. What's the fight at the beginning about.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Captured Moments said:


> Haha.. no need. They have the game on. What's the fight at the beginning about.


I think it's carried over from the last game we played.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

There was a fight?????? Damn didn't see it I was busy tending to my many fry..
Sorry..

Rob..


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah fight at 3 seconds in the first period. kevin bieksa and Tom Kostopoulos i belive


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> I think it's carried over from the last game we played.


actually, it was a carry over from last season when Bieksa got KO'ed by Kostopoulos


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

The Canucks are not looking sharp at all tonight. Very few successful passes, very few tape to tape passes, and very little success on any rush.

For whatever reason, they just don't have their legs under them tonight. Calgary is the better team so far and if it weren't for Luongo, they would definitely have the lead.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

3rd period just started, I call a 2-1 win Nucks..


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

The way this game is going, I wouldn't be surprised if it was first goal wins


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

1-0 Calgary


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Slopster said:


> Woe to you ole earth and sea, for the Canucks bring you wrath,
> Because they know the Flamers time is short.
> Let him who hath understanding reckon the number of the Burrows,Sedins and Louongo,For it is a winning number,
> Its number is Daniel,Henrick,Alex,Roberto,Manny,Sami,Boom Boom and many more........
> ...


Ouchhhhhh!!!!!!!! anyways MERRY CHRISTMAS Flamer Fans, theres your Gift for the year.......


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks, we'll take the roast orca  merry Christmas all


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

anyways MERRY CHRISTMAS Flamer Fans said:


> lol too funny :lol:


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

What drives me nuts about the Canucks this year is their inability to get up and play their game for teams who are not "elite" teams. Look what happened tonight, against Columbus, and Carolina. 

The Canucks showed that they took Calgary for granted the moment the puck was dropped. Calgary pressured us from the opening draw


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Victor said:


> What drives me nuts about the Canucks this year is their inability to get up and play their game for teams who are not "elite" teams. Look what happened tonight, against Columbus, and Carolina.
> 
> The Canucks showed that they took Calgary for granted the moment the puck was dropped. Calgary pressured us from the opening draw


I find that happens WAY too often with the Canucks: against strong or streaking teams, the Canucks play like they're unstoppable most of the time; against weaker or slumping teams, the Canucks play as if they themselves are weak/slumping as well.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

lol canucks suck boston is unstoppable crushing teams as they go , and is just they cherry on top when they get out played by the flames. no Stanley cup in the future again for the CASUCKS makes me smile. so better board up the windows gonna be another riot lol


----------

